# Car search



## TheBakers (May 21, 2015)

We have now purchased a gorgeous little cottage in Alvaiazere and will be flying out permanently on 6th August.
We are selling our car in England, so are looking for a simple runabout petrol car- for about 2 thousand euros.If anyone knows any dealers or private sellers with a car available from 7th August, can you please let us know.
Also.....does anyone know of a taxi firm which does transfers from Lisbon Airport to Alvaiazere...again for the 6th August...just after 8pm.
Many thanks. Helen


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Helen........try and buy diesel. It's so much cheaper than petrol in Portugal. Pingo Doce, which is like Asda, have theirs at 1.14 (euros) a litre and petrol at 1.45. It's only Britain that has the motoring public over with much more expensive diesel compared to petrol.

1.14 per litre is 5.18 euros a gallon or £3.17 at today's x/c rate, compared to £5.70 per gallon of diesel in the U.K. 

Have a look at Portugal Anúncios Classificados OLX for a feel of car prices, and also Standvirtual - O Nº1 em Carros Usados, Carros Baratos Car prices here for old 2nd hand stuff may make your eyes water, but on the plus side, there's no rust.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

TheBakers said:


> We have now purchased a gorgeous little cottage in Alvaiazere and will be flying out permanently on 6th August.
> We are selling our car in England, so are looking for a simple runabout petrol car- for about 2 thousand euros.If anyone knows any dealers or private sellers with a car available from 7th August, can you please let us know.
> Also.....does anyone know of a taxi firm which does transfers from Lisbon Airport to Alvaiazere...again for the 6th August...just after 8pm.
> Many thanks. Helen


Hi,

No to the taxi as i always get the train from the main line station on the road in front of Lisbon Airport (about a 15 min walk downhill) to Pombal then a taxi from Pombal station.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

I can offer the name of a garage to be avoided at all costs. PM me, I am not ready to publish their name openly as I am still in negotiations with them.


----------



## TheBakers (May 21, 2015)

Have found/booked a transfer from airport now. Thanks


----------

